# In my parents day, it was "Rum & Cho-kha- Cho-lah".  What about Boomer  pop culture?



## fuzzybuddy (Dec 26, 2021)

I'm not sure how to phrase this. My WWII parents used to sing this song, It was a big hit in the 1940s- "Run & Coca cola", but you had to pronounce it "Cho-kha-cho-lah". You had to live through the 40s to know how to say it right. And that got me thinking,  what are some of the cultural things that  Millennials would draw a blank that kids from the 50s, 60s, would know?
What Millennial would know what "It's Howdy Doody Time" mean? Here's an old one, "Good night, Mrs. Calabash". There's got to be more.


----------



## JaniceM (Dec 26, 2021)

Would "Gag me with a spoon" count?


----------



## jujube (Dec 26, 2021)

"Does she, or doesn't she?"

"Which twin has the Toni?"

"Daddy-O"


----------



## IFortuna (Dec 26, 2021)

Boss, far out, Bitchin', cool (has survived)!


----------



## win231 (Dec 26, 2021)

The Doublemint Twins?


----------



## Pinky (Dec 26, 2021)

23 Skidoo .. what did it mean?


----------



## tortiecat (Dec 26, 2021)

_Looking through the keyhole!_


----------



## RadishRose (Dec 26, 2021)

Sock it to me.


----------



## debodun (Dec 26, 2021)

Burn rubber.


----------



## Paco Dennis (Dec 26, 2021)

That's insane!


----------



## Paco Dennis (Dec 26, 2021)




----------



## JaniceM (Dec 27, 2021)

I was watching the sitcom Alice on antennatv, wondering if anybody picked up the line Flo used to say:  "KISS MY GRITS!!"


----------



## Pepper (Dec 28, 2021)

I remember it as "Boom Chaka Laka, Boom Chaka Laka"


----------



## Aunt Bea (Dec 28, 2021)




----------



## Purwell (Dec 28, 2021)

She's a Martini girl (Any time, any place, any where)


----------



## Pappy (Dec 28, 2021)

Kilroy was here.


----------



## Pinky (Dec 28, 2021)

Groovy, Baby!


----------



## Liberty (Dec 28, 2021)

Seventy Seven Sunset Strip.  

Dig it?


----------



## Aunt Bea (Dec 28, 2021)

Liberty said:


> Seventy Seven Sunset Strip.
> 
> Dig it?


----------



## Sassycakes (Dec 28, 2021)




----------



## Purwell (Dec 28, 2021)

I like the backing.


----------



## Sassycakes (Dec 28, 2021)




----------



## Rah-Rah (Jan 16, 2022)

I was a teen of the 80's. Born in 1967. Some of the sayings back then were Grody to the Max, Bodacious, Gnarly, Duh(that has come back in style), Tubular, Gag Me With A Spoon, Take A Chill Pill, Wastoid, and Veg Out.


----------



## Lanny (Mar 25, 2022)

Pop a wheelie

Here come da judge


----------

